

Hacker Café – the best cafes for hackers in the world - alessiosantocs
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NardNM91hmTj_5witKiIqTPT5FRMJ5JHUHUOdn7gWyo/edit?usp=docslist_api

======
noobermin
this has been done: [https://workfrom.co/](https://workfrom.co/)

~~~
alessiosantocs
That is awesome! Thanks for sharing. It would be great to have a better
European list than the one they have.

~~~
noobermin
You can join and start rec'ing places. I think I recommended places around
columbus, OH months ago, and they've finally put them live.

------
alessiosantocs
Starting out with Berlin. Let's work together to create a list of the best
cafes in the world

------
alessiosantocs
Does anyone know cafes in Italy??

